# plus… plus… (prononciation)



## sojourner84

_Plus elle_ accumulait de doctrines, _plus elle_ était impuissante contre eux.

Est-ce qu'on fait une elision ici ou qu'on prononce le "s" final?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi

As a general rule you do not pronounce the "s" of "plus", but here the liaison is required, so you might say : _Plus-z-elle_ accumulait de doctrines, _plus-z-elle_ était impuissante contre eux.


----------



## Maître Capello

Well, no, the liaison is not “required,” but it is recommended in formal speech…

PS: See also the following threads:
plus (prononciation)
plus (prononciation) (Français Seulement)


----------



## yuechu

Si une consonne suit "plus" (dans "plus... plus... "), est-ce qu'on prononce le "s" ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## joelooc

I am not a professional rule maker however to answer your question the "s" must be pronounced when "plus" is a noun: ""c'est un plu*s* pour notre société" the "u" must sound like the german [ü]; plus never rhymes with "pus"(in English)
in phrases such as "plus que tout" some pronounce it some don't. I'm not sure but I suppose it has to do with langue d'oc (south) as opposed to langue d'oï (north) the South has a tendency to pronouce "s" whenever given an opportunity. Of course there are as many exceptions to this rule as there are french people
The "s" is pronounced when _plus_ is used as the sign + no matter if the figure that follows starts with a vowel or not :1+4 is pronounced un plu*s* quatre
A funny one:_ j'en veux plus_ may mean _I want some more_ and is then pronounced plu*s*
but it may also be an informal way of saying _je (n')en veux plus_ (I don't want any more) in which case it is pronounced plü. Good luck.
Whenever I try to explain my mother tongue to a foreigner I start wondering how I can still try thinking straight with such a huge portion of my brain storing exceptions to rules nobody cares about any more


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> Si une consonne suit "plus" (dans "plus... plus... "), est-ce qu'on prononce le "s" ?


I think you need to provide a specific example, baosheng. Generally speaking I would say in this context that there is no elision.
*"PLUS ..., PLUS...' (= the more ..., the more ... ) :*
+ Consonne :   Plus/ *n*ous vivons ensemble, plus/ *n*ous nous aimons. [ply]" (lepointdufle.net)

"plus le monde est ouvert, plus la circulation et le brassage des idées, des hommes, des capitaux, des marchandises sont intenses ..." (lemonde.fr - Sarkozy) - no elision. The same with the following (I think): _plus tu travailleras, plus la chance te sourira; plus t'en mets, plus t'en as; plus nous serons nombreux, plus vite nous créerons une économie durable et autonome._


----------



## yuechu

Thank you, joelooc and Enquiring Mind, for your help! It looks like, according to your example, that the "s" is not pronounced in this context (and I don't think I've heard it pronounced before either in "plus..., plus..." unless perhaps there is a liaison with a vowel that follows).
Merci à tous les deux !


----------



## yuechu

Would "plus..., plus..." followed by consonants also be normally pronounced without the final "s" ([ply]) in both European and Canadian French?


----------



## petit1

Yes, *Yuechu*, at least in French from France.
For example: "_Plus_ [ply] _je vieillis, plus_ [ply] _le temps semble passer vite._"


----------



## joelooc

When it means "the more ..., the more" the *s* is pronounced whether followed by a vowel or a consonant:
"Plu*s* j'y pense plu*s* je me demande si j'ai bien coupé le gaz en partant"
If the following word starts with a vowel a liaison is recommended "plus [pluzoné] on est de fou plus on [pluzon] rit
When it means "no more" the s isn't pronounced no matter what kind of letter comes next:
"après dix heures (il n')y a plus un chat dans les rues" personally I wouldn't say [pluzun] but some people would.


----------



## petit1

In my region (near La Rochelle), we don't pronounce the "s" in your example,* joelooc*. I suppose it is different in yours. Like the pronunciation of "moins" (moinsss) in the South West.


----------



## joelooc

petit1 said:


> In my region (near La Rochelle), we don't pronounce the "s" in your example


I'm well aware of that (as I mentioned in post#5) I was just trying to sum up the difference between plus= the more and plus= no more; as I was feeling that's what tends to puzzle foreigners.
Qui plu*s* [z] est, in the South it was not unusual to hear "_au plus tant_ tu dors, _au plus tant_ tu es fatigué". C'est ce qu'on appelle "être miné par le climat"


----------



## petit1

"être miné par le climat"
Au moinssss c'est un climat qui donne bonne mine.


----------



## Amerikalı

Plus il est gros, plus il est cher. (The bigger it is, the more expensive it is.)

I asked a student of French (who is obviously not a native speaker) if the "plus" should be pronounced "pluz" or "plusse" in this sentence. He said that there were two possibilities: plu and pluz. He stressed that "plusse" is not a possibility. He added that whatever pronunciation you choose for the first "plus" should be the pronunciation you choose for the second "plus".

Could a native speaker verify this? Thanks!


----------



## petit1

For the example you are giving us, the pronunciation is "*pluz*" for the first and the second "plus". Your student is partly right, but the reason is not _that whatever pronunciation you choose for the first "plus" should be the pronunciation you choose for the second "plus". _
It depends on the following word and the liaison with it. 
You will say "_plu*z* il_" (_il_ starts with a vowel) but "_pl*u* nous payons cher_" (_nous_ doesn't start with a vowel) .
We say "plusse" when "plus" means "_davantage_" (some more) : Ex. "_Votre gâtea_u est si bon que j'aimerais en avoir un peu plus, s'il vous plaît."


----------



## friasc

Bonjour,
Je viens de passer une demi heure à fouiller youtube à la recherche de vidéos où on utilise la structure "plus + pronom commençant par voyelle, plus ...". Sur un échantillon d'une dizaine vidéos, pour la plupart des extraits de vlog, d'interview ou de journal télévisé, j'ai pu observer trois réalisations différentes du s final de 'plus' :

[plys] (3 fois) : "plus on avance, plus on a de pression", "plus on est libre, plus on a de devoirs", "plus il y a de pays qui participent, plus on peut avoir de chances de se qualifier"
[plyz] (1 fois) : "plus les femmes sont éduquées, plus elles sont susceptibles de..."
[ply] (8 fois) : (pour ne pas alourdir ce fil déjà assez long, je ne citerai pas les exemples de cette prononciation que j'ai relevés)

Ces résultats n'ont certes rien de scientifique, du moins permettent-ils de constater que lorsque l'adverbe plus est placé en début de proposition et suivi d'un pronom commençant par une voyelle, certains locuteurs le prononcent [plys]. J'ai moi-même déjà entendu cette prononciation d'ailleurs. Or, j'ai l'impression, en lisant certaines réponses précédentes, que seules les prononciations [ply] et [plyz] sont possibles. La prononciation [plys] est-elle donc incorrecte ?


----------



## jekoh

Autant de [plys] est étonnant. C'est peut-être régional ? Mais est-on bien sûr que ce que vous avez interprété comme [plys] n'était pas en réalité [pluz] ?


----------



## friasc

Bonjour jekoh,
Pour élargir mon échantillon, j'ai effectué une nouvelle recherche sur youtube toujours à partir de séquences de mots précises telles que "plus il y", "plus elles", "plus on", etc.

Sans surprise, dans l'écrasante majorité des cas, les locuteurs prononcent plus [ply], c'est-à-dire sans prononcer le s final.

Cependant, j'ai encore trouvé plusieurs vidéos où on prononçaient plus [plys], c'est-à-dire en prononçant le s final comme un S et non comme un Z. Après je peux toujours me tromper, tout est possible, mais j'ai fait une écoute très attentive à l'aide d'un casque et en reproduisant à plusieurs reprises le segment de la vidéo où la séquence 'plus+pronom à voyelle initiale' était prononcée.

Pour ne pas encombrer le fil, je ne citerai pas ici tous les résultats que j'ai obtenus, en revanche je peux vous envoyer les liens des vidéos par message si vous le souhaitez. Sans entrer dans les détails, dans les exemples que j'ai relevés, deux grandes tendances se dessinent :

1. la prononciation [plys] s'accompagne d'un débit de parole lent et une diction appuyée qui détache les mots et laisse traîner le s final de plus :
"Plusss on aura deux fronts, moins on sera disponible pour être face à la Russie"
"Plusss on va saisir les tribunaux, plusss on va effectuer de recours, plusss on va contester chaque petite mesure"

2. la prononciation [plys] apparaît dans les deux parties de la locution "plus... plus..." Dans le début de la phrase, le mot qui suit 'plus' commence non par une voyelle mais par une consonne, de sorte que la prononciation du s final correspond à celle que les dictionnaires recommandent pour le discours soigné (voir message #3). Par contre, le second 'plus', également prononcé [plys], est suivi d'un pronom à voyelle initiale, ce qui exclurait en principle cette prononciation. Comme si le locuteur tenait à tout prix à conserver la symétrie 'plys... plys...', si bien qu'il se voyait obligé de faire une entorse à la phonétique (du moins est-ce mon interprétation) :
"Plus [plys] la fréquence est élevée, plus [plys] elles seront performantes"
"Plus [plys] le temps passe, plus [plys] ils seront bons en défense"

Tout cela m'amène à émettre les hypothèses suivantes :

1. La majorité des francophones ne prononcent pas le s final de plus lorsque ce mot se trouve en début de proposition et devant un pronom à voyelle initiale, et ce même lorsqu'ils sont filmés et donc a fortiori dans leur pratique quotidienne de la langue.
2. Lorsque 'plus' figure dans la situation décrite ci-dessus, la prononciation [plys] relève d'une diction anormale, induite par une recherche d'effet oratoire, pour marquer une pause, ou tout simplement parce que le locuteur cherche ses mots et ne sait pas encore quel mot prononcer à la suite de 'plus'.

Voilà, si vous êtes arrivé à la fin de ce pavé, je vous remercie infiniment et, à présent, vous invite à me dire ce que vous en pensez. Avez-vous déjà entendu ce 'pluSSS... pluSSS...' auquel je fais allusion ? Est-ce une simple erreur de prononciation, comme tout le monde en fait de temps en temps ?


----------



## jekoh

friasc said:


> 2. la prononciation [plys] apparaît dans les deux parties de la locution "plus... plus..." Dans le début de la phrase, le mot qui suit 'plus' commence non par une voyelle mais par une consonne, de sorte que la prononciation du s final correspond à celle que les dictionnaires recommandent pour le discours soigné (voir message #3).


Je ne sais pas où vous lisez que la prononciation soignée serait [plys] devant une consonne. Le message #3 dit que la prononciation soignée est [plyz] devant une voyelle.


----------



## friasc

jekoh said:


> Le message #3 dit que la prononciation soignée est [plyz] devant une voyelle.


Oui décidément, je me suis trompé de message, c'est celui de joelooc (#10) qui recommande [plys] + consonne. Ou plutôt les deux messages se sont mélangés dans ma tête.


joelooc said:


> When it means "the more ..., the more" the *s* is pronounced whether followed by a vowel or a consonant:
> "Plu*s* j'y pense plu*s* je me demande si j'ai bien coupé le gaz en partant"
> If the following word starts with a vowel a liaison is recommended "plus [pluzoné] on est de fou plus on [pluzon] rit


En tout cas, même si la prononciation [plys] dans la locution "plus... plus..." n'est pas du français soutenu, l'usage ne semble pas avoir définitivement tranché en faveur de [ply].

Par ailleurs, les grammaires traditionnelles ne me semblent pas très éclairantes à ce sujet. Le Bon usage se limite à préciser les règles générales de la prononciation de plus, mais n'aborde pas directement celle de 'plus... plus...' Idem pour la grammaire du Bescherelle ou encore La grammaire essentielle de Roland Éluerd.

En revanche, les sites web du Larousse et de la BDL proposent [plys] "devant une pause ou en position accentuée, dans le sens de 'davantage' ". Je ne sais pas si cette remarque vaut pour le cas particulier de 'plus..., plus...'. Enfin, dans son 'Guide de grammaire française pour étudiants finnophones', Jean-Michel Kalmbach dit ceci de la prononciation de plus dans 'plus..., plus...' :

"[...][L]a tendance moderne dans la langue courante est de prononcer systématiquement l’s final de plus, sous forme d’un s sourd (/plys/), même devant un mot commençant par une voyelle ou par une consonne, mais on peut aussi observer les règles habituelles de la liaison".

D'une part, les quelques recherches que j'ai faites sur youtube montrent une préférence très claire pour [ply]. D'autre part, certains locuteurs, certains membres du forum et même certains auteurs de grammaires optent pour [plys]. Maintenant je ne sais plus à quoi me fier car plus (plys ? ply ?) je creuse, moins j'y vois clair.


----------



## jekoh

friasc said:


> D'autre part, certains locuteurs, certains membres du forum et même certains auteurs de grammaires optent pour [plys]. Maintenant je ne sais plus à quoi me fier car plus (plys ? ply ?) je creuse, moins j'y vois clair.


Plus exactement, _un_ membre du forum et _un_ auteur de grammaire dont le commentaire est contredit par les autres (par ex. le lien du message #6) et par une simple observation.


----------



## friasc

Merci pour cette nouvelle réponse mais j'ai un encore un doute : contestez-vous que la prononciation [plys] pour "plus..., plus..." existe dans l'usage, ou la déconseillez-vous simplement, soit parce qu'aucun ouvrage de référence ne l'atteste, soit parce qu'admettre comme possible une prononciation peu courante et éventuellement fautive serait rendre un mauvais service aux débutants qui viennent sur ce forum à la recherche de règles claires et univoques en matière de phonétique ? Car je crois bien avoir entendu cette prononciation de la bouche de locuteurs natifs. Bien sûr, je peux me tromper et je n'ai nullement la prétention ériger mon impression isolée en vérité scientifique ou en règle à suivre. Enfin, comme vous vous en doutez sans doute déjà, j'affectionne les subtilités de la phonétique française (attention, je dis bien 'affectionner' et non 'maîtriser à la perfection'). Je posais la question d'abord parce qu'il y avait des avis divergents mais surtout par simple curiosité, sans arrière-pensée de débat ni pour faire valoir un point de vue personnel. Si vous estimez que la prononciation [plys] n'est qu'un barbarisme régional ou le fait d'une mauvaise compréhension auditive de ma part, je comprends et accepte volontiers votre point de vue.


----------



## jekoh

Je ne conteste pas l'existence de cette prononciation ni ne la déconseille, mais elle me paraît fort minoritaire (sauf peut-être dans certaines régions ?).


----------



## Bezoard

Il est parfois possible de confondre la prononciation "pluss" avec la tournure "au plus" (prononcée naturellement "opluss"), incorrecte à Paris mais fréquente dans le sud :
"Au plusss on va saisir les tribunaux, au plusss on va effectuer de recours..."


----------



## Reynald

De même que « moin*ss* », aussi rare (mais entendu en Provence).

Même avis que les précédents participants : [ply]... [ply] et [plyz] (soigné, liaison devant une voyelle), largement majoritaires.


----------



## joelooc

Reynald said:


> (mais entendu en Provence).


Pour en rajouter une couche, c'est la saison où on va entendre ce genre de phrase typiquement locale:
"Comprends, Cyril, au plusss tant tu vas faire la comédie, au moinsss tant papa aura envie de t'acheter le costume de Dark Vador pour noël".
Que personne ne s'inquiète, ces localismes vont disparaître, absorbés par un mélange avec un français d'importation qui rendra toute traçabilité vaine." Bagasse! vé la pitchoune" comme disaient les caricaturistes parisiengs des années 70 😬 .


----------



## Reynald

joelooc said:


> au plusss tant... au moinsss tant...


Oh, fan !


----------



## friasc

Intéressant. J'avais un collègue à Saint-Étienne qui disait 'au plusss..., au plusss...', je ne connaissais pas cette locution et donc elle a attiré mon attention quand je l'ai entendue pour la première fois. Cela vient donc du Midi ? Sans vouloir trop dévier du fil, l'influence de ces tournures régionales pourrait expliquer la préférence de certains locuteurs pour l'une ou l'autre prononciation de 'plus... plus...' Évidemment, ce n'est que pure conjecture de ma part.


----------



## Locape

Tout d'abord, YouTube n'est pas forcément un bon indice de langue, ils s'adressent à un public très large, quelquefois très jeune et pas forcé très cultivé. Si on y parle un français très châtié ou seulement soutenu, on risque de perdre un public plus jeune.
Pour moi, prononcer _pluss _dans la structure _plus... plus..._ (et non pour dire _davantage_) n'indique pas un français très correct, mais c'est mon ressenti personnel (de parisienne ?  ), ça me fait toujours un peu lever les yeux au ciel, même si je sais que ça s'emploie beaucoup plus dans le Sud.
Comme tu dis, ou la personne veut insister sur ce _pluss_, ou elle ne sait pas encore ce qu'elle va dire. Personnellement je ne dis jamais _pluss _dans ce contexte, la plus part du temps _ plu_ ou _pluz_ (avec la liaison) si je dois parler de manière plus soutenue.
C'est un peu un problème pour moi si des non-natifs l'utilisent, car on ne sait pas s'ils ont choisi un parler un peu plus relâché ou s'ils n'ont pas réfléchi à la prononciation, ou s'ils imitent le parler du Sud de la France !


----------

